# 300 lb bench or bust



## dragon1952 (Sep 17, 2021)

The thread that was recently made about max bench presses got my interest piqued and even though I have mainly been doing 6-12 reps for the past few years I decided to see what I could actually do. So I'm going to start a log and see how far I can take this before I end up tearing a pec or something....ha ha. I usually work each body part 2 times every 5 days with 2 days rest followed by 3 days rest and I use a perpetual week meaning it's not M-F and off for the weekend.

Stats: 5'9", medium-framed, 190 lbs, 68.9 yrs old. Been lifting since I was 25 but have had a couple 6-7 yr layoffs mixed in there and a couple shorter ones due to injury and/or burnout.

The goal is 300 lbs. So to start with I decided to try 265 lbs. My working weight the past month or so has been at 225 lbs for reps, 3 sets usually of 9, 8 then 6-7 (can't seem to get past 9 on that 1st set), and then sometimes I'll try 245 but by that time can only get 4.

My  first attempt at 265 was on 9/2 so I'll start there.

9/2/21 - 265 x 1 - This was after doing my 3 sets of 225 and a set of 4 at 245. It went up way easier than I expected and I probably could have done 2 reps but the goal was one and I was kind of surprised actually and just racked the bar without thinking about it.

9/13 - 265 x 2 - This time I only did one set at 225 x 9 reps followed by 245 x 5. The first rep was easy and the 2nd I just had to fight it a bit the last few inches to lockout. I might add that I use strict form only. I've trained myself to never lift my butt off the bench even on the hardest reps.

9/16 - 275 x 1 - Probably way too soon to try again but since the last attempt wasn't actually a max since I did 2 reps I talked myself into it after a lengthy deliberation. This rep went up easier than expected to just past halfway and then I had to kick in the triceps pretty good to lockout. Not sure if I could have done 280 so I'll stick with 275 until it's easy.
An interesting note. Have you ever used one of the online max bench press calculators? You type in a weight, say 225 lbs and how many reps you can do with that then they  'calculate' what your 1RM should be. For me it came out to 292.5...ha ha. Not yet I'm afraid, but they probably assume you aren't just doing mainly 8-12 rep sets either. Anyway, till next time.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 17, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> 9/16 - 275 x 1 - Probably way too soon to try again but since the last attempt wasn't actually a max since I did 2 reps I talked myself into it after a lengthy deliberation. This rep went up easier than expected to just past halfway and then I had to kick in the triceps pretty good to lockout. Not sure if I could have done 280 so I'll stick with 275 until it's easy.


Forgot to add I had done one set of 225 x 9 then decided to jump to 250 before going to 275. I did 1 rep the first time because it felt so freakin' heavy and I was thinking no way am I going to get 275 today. That was when the deliberation started. I sat there for about 7-8 minutes and decided that I should have been able to do 250 easier than that so I tried again and hit 4 pretty difficult reps this time, very slow but steady and a lot of triceps push. So that prompted me to go for the 275 attempt although I told my spotter that I wasn't very confident :^ /


----------



## flenser (Sep 17, 2021)

How are your shoulders feeling?


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 17, 2021)

I've actually been running a 'little' Deca lately and they went from pretty awful to feeling really great over the past couple weeks ;^ ) It's pretty amazing stuff. I went from being perpetually sore to where I can do some shoulders every w/o with no residual pain at all.


----------



## flenser (Sep 17, 2021)

I was asking mainly because benching is what always tears up my shoulders, especially benching heavy. I've been reduced to doing sets of 20 with 135 most days. Maybe I'll add some deca as well.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 17, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I've actually been running a 'little' Deca lately and they went from pretty awful to feeling really great over the past couple weeks ;^ ) It's pretty amazing stuff. I went from being perpetually sore to where I can do some shoulders every w/o with no residual pain at all.


I knew you would chase that 300 bench press. LoL. Go get it monster


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 17, 2021)

My shoulders were so sore before. Even warming up with just the unloaded bar was painful, as was every warmup set from 85, 135, 165, 195, and oddly, once I got up to my workout weight @205-225  it kind of subsided.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 17, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> My shoulders were so sore before. Even warming up with just the unloaded bar was painful, as was every warmup set from 85, 135, 165, 195, and oddly, once I got up to my workout weight @205-225  it kind of subsided.


Just don't hurt yourself. You will have that day soon when you walk in with balls swinging and that'll be the day. Confidence is a part of it


----------



## snake (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm in!

The 68.9 y.o. thing made me giggle a little. 
.
FYI for a max. Weight x 0.03 x reps + weight. 90% for 3 reps works too...in theory


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2021)

flenser said:


> I was asking mainly because benching is what always tears up my shoulders, especially benching heavy. I've been reduced to doing sets of 20 with 135 most days. Maybe I'll add some deca as well.


Ouch, your shoulders sound as bad as mine. I feel your pain 😭


----------



## Spear (Sep 18, 2021)

You got this bud!


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 18, 2021)

I wanna see 300 and then a push for a nice and clean looking 3 plates per side.


----------



## blundig (Sep 18, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Forgot to add I had done one set of 225 x 9 then decided to jump to 250 before going to 275. I did 1 rep the first time because it felt so freakin' heavy and I was thinking no way am I going to get 275 today. That was when the deliberation started. I sat there for about 7-8 minutes and decided that I should have been able to do 250 easier than that so I tried again and hit 4 pretty difficult reps this time, very slow but steady and a lot of triceps push. So that prompted me to go for the 275 attempt although I told my spotter that I wasn't very confident :^ /


With a strong warmup set like that, I'd be tempted to go straight to the 275. Your warmup weight was 9 reps of over 80% of your goal. For me that in itself would detract from my ultimate bench weight that day. In my case, if I'm going for a personal target, I do six reps with 60% of my target weight and then either straight to the target, or 1 intermediate rep at 80% of the target. Otherwise I'm pre-fatiguing.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 18, 2021)

I know what you may be thinking yeah, yeah, we know, we know, but I'm going to say it anyway, warmup, intense shoulder stretching and warmup. I remember the days of walking in the  weight room big, bad, and young (I add stupid later) and just jump in at 225 and slam 20 out. I do believe my shoulders are paying for it as I age even though I warm up extensively now. Certainly not saying that none of you don't warmup, just stressing the importance of it.
 300 was a good day I recall, 68.9 yo and benching 300, WOW! I will be checking in on that.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 18, 2021)

blundig said:


> With a strong warmup set like that, I'd be tempted to go straight to the 275. Your warmup weight was 9 reps of over 80% of your goal. For me that in itself would detract from my ultimate bench weight that day. In my case, if I'm going for a personal target, I do six reps with 60% of my target weight and then either straight to the target, or 1 intermediate rep at 80% of the target. Otherwise I'm pre-fatiguing.


I just can't do jumps like that....at least not yet. My body isn't used  to max weight reps. Once I get to the max weight it just feels lighter if I've gone all out on a couple sets and moved up more gradually.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 18, 2021)

stonetag said:


> I know what you may be thinking yeah, yeah, we know, we know, but I'm going to say it anyway, warmup, intense shoulder stretching and warmup. I remember the days of walking in the  weight room big, bad, and young (I add stupid later) and just jump in at 225 and slam 20 out. I do believe my shoulders are paying for it as I age even though I warm up extensively now. Certainly not saying that none of you don't warmup, just stressing the importance of it.
> 300 was a good day I recall, 68.9 yo and benching 300, WOW! I will be checking in on that.


I here ya. Last year I started doing about 15-20 mins of exercise band shoulder movements before every w/o and really warm up the rotator cuff. Also, the orthopedist I go to for my shoulders is a lifter so if I feel like I need a shot all I have to do is ask. He's over 60 too so he can relate. I tell him my goal is to just keep lifting until I can't do it anymore. I just refuse to quit or I'd be a basket case.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 19, 2021)

ill be following.

All you bro, you got this.

And i am with @Trendkill , a nice clean 3 plates would be nice to see.


----------



## Spear (Sep 19, 2021)

Also, try to get some videos! We want to see these lifts


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 19, 2021)

Spear said:


> Also, try to get some videos! We want to see these lifts


Yeah, I was thinking that once I'm ready to attempt 300 I'll have it videoed ;^ )


----------



## blundig (Sep 19, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I just can't do jumps like that....at least not yet. My body isn't used  to max weight reps. Once I get to the max weight it just feels lighter if I've gone all out on a couple sets and moved up more gradually.


I'll bet you could do it. However, you're probably stronger than me AND have a hell of a lot more common sense.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 20, 2021)

Get it brother!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 21, 2021)

9/20 - Nothing real exciting today to report. Last chest session was 9/16 when I hit 275 x 1 so I wasn't going to try to do much today in that regard.
 Decided I needed to probably change things up from my normal 3 sets @ 225 for reps followed by a 245 x 4 or 5 bench session if I wanted to get my max up quicker so I decided to try something I read where you do 6-7 sets of 3 focusing on speed on the pressing movement. 
It was recommended to start with 80% of 1RM, which would have been 220 for me, and rest just 90 seconds between sets, but of course I thought that sounded too easy so I started with 235 which was a bad move as I proceeded to get my ass kicked pretty good.
  I'm used to doing heavy weights for reps with pretty long rests and the 90 seconds was kicking my butt and as a result I didn't really get the pressing speed that was intended.
I'll be smarter next time. The goal is to move up to 6-7 sets of 2 at 90% after a few sessions so I'll focus on that and see where I am in a few weeks.
I'll just be posting chest and bench assistance w/o's. So this was the workout,
Bench
4 sets of 235 x 3 w/ 90 sec rest
2 sets of 225 x 3 w/ 90 sec rest

At this point my left shoulder impingement was talking to me and I thought I was going to have to call it quits but I was able to loosen it up a bit and continue

Incline dumbbell press @ 30 deg angle
3 sets of 8 with 70lb dumbbells

Flat bench flys
1 set x 12 with 35 lb DB's
1 set x 12 with 45lb DB's

OH barbell press
3 sets x 8 @ 100lbs

Front DB raise
3 sets of 10-12 w/ hammer grip w/ 17.5lb DB's


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 24, 2021)

9/23

Decided to screw the 90 sec rest experiment...that's just never been my style and it's too radical of a change at this point. So, back to heavy weight and long rests!

Bench
85 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6
those were all warm ups no where near failure
245 x 5
245 x 4
245 x 4
those were max sets and felt pretty good. I think I'll be able to hit 280 lbs here pretty soon and maybe could have done it last time.

Incline dumbbell press 30 degree angle
1 x 10 w/ 75lb DB's
1 x 10 w/ 80lb DB's
1 x 8 w/ 80lb DB's
was able to go a lot harder on these this time without the 90 sec rest benches that wore me out last time

1 drop down set seated bench starting at 170lbs for about 13 reps and then dropping in 40 lb increments for a total of around 30 reps

OH barbell press - kinda beat by this time
1 x 10 @ 65lbs
1 x 8 @ 85lbs
1 x 6 @ 115lbs
failed @ 135lbs (last time I attempted this I got 2 at least)
1 x 10 @ 85lbs

Front DB raise
3 x 10 @ 20lbs DB's

That's all for today. I do arms  on back day and I throw in side/rear delts and traps several times a week and often on consecutive days.


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2021)

Great workout.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 25, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> 9/23
> 
> Decided to screw the 90 sec rest experiment...that's just never been my style and it's too radical of a change at this point. So, back to heavy weight and long rests!
> 300, 300, 300 it's time





dragon1952 said:


> Bench
> 85 x 10
> 135 x 10
> 185 x 8
> ...


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 25, 2021)

Migmaster said:
300, 300, 300 it's time

Ha ha...not quite  there I'm afraid. I _might_ be able to hit 285 next time but even that would be pushing it a bit, no pun intended. I think I'm looking at sometime in December maybe, hopefully before I turn 69.


----------



## Spear (Sep 25, 2021)

What’s the body weight at?


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 25, 2021)

The past couple days I've been around 193 in the mornings but I've been on prednisone for 10 days which can add fluid weight so hopefully that will come off now. I've been on a mild bulk the last 8 wks or so and put on about 10 lbs but really don't want to get any heavier. I'm only 5'9" and don't have that  large of a frame to begin with. My bicep and front delt veins were popping pretty good before the weight gain but they're starting to get covered up a bit now. I've added a full 1/2" to my arms but I actually look smaller until I get a pump going.  I'll take some pics with a pump on pretty soon. In fact I took my phone in today to do a vid but it turns out it was dead.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 26, 2021)

Here I am with a little bit of a pump. If you click on the photo you get a better shot.


----------



## flenser (Sep 26, 2021)

Hope I look that good in 10 years...


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 28, 2021)

9/27/21

Bench
warm-ups
85 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
working sets
1 x 245 x 5
1 x 245 x 4
1 x 245 x 5
1 x 245 x 3
Those were all out sets. Would really like to get at least one set of 245 for 6 reps before trying another 1RM. Thought I could hit 5 on the 2nd set but fizzled out and then somehow got it on the 3rd set.

Flat bench dumbbell fly's
3 sets of 12 @ 45lb DB's
I really work those sets hard

Seated DB press
3 sets x 10 @ 50lb DB's

Front Raise
1 x 17.5lb DB's x 12
2 x 20lb DB's x 10-12

Lateral deltoid raises
3 sets x 10-12 @ 30lb dumbbells


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 28, 2021)

Good to see you performing some lower rep ranges in your training to hit your goal. High reps won't give you the neural adaption to allow you to lift heavier.  You may want to try some overload training every once in a while to get your CNS used to the heavier weight.

Also, those 1RM calculators are not accurate when using higher reps in the calculation.


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> You may want to try some overload training every once in a while to get your CNS used to the heavier weight.


I did do some partial close grip benches the other day as part of my triceps workout. Heavy weights from around the halfway point. And what I was also thinking of adding was just hoisting a heavier weight than what I could actually bench off the rack and just holding in at lockout for a while. Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## dragon1952 (Sep 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Also, those 1RM calculators are not accurate when using higher reps in the calculation.


Yeah, I agree. Someone could be able to bench 225 15 times and not even be able to do 275 once whereas the calculator would have him over 300.


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 28, 2021)

Don't Forget to grOWL


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 28, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Here I am with a little bit of a pump. If you click on the photo you get a better shot.
> 
> View attachment 13760


Dude you look better than most the guys here nice work


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 28, 2021)

flenser said:


> Hope I look that good in 10 years...


I don’t look that good now ...dude looks great


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 28, 2021)

One thing I have to say here is people who are just naturally strong then when they lift they turn into animals have zero clue how hard this is for “regular” dudes... I pounded food and gear for months and finally hit 315 one time in gym.290 or something in meet...I’m lucky do do 250 now and that was just over a year ago...so yea nice work man!


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 1, 2021)

9/30
Stats - 5' 9", 188 lbs, 68 yrs and 273 days old

I was able to hit 280 today! Last 1RM attempt I got 275 and thought I might have been able to get 280. I was going to wait until next week to try another 1RM but was feeling pretty good today so I said what the heck.
Bench
85 x 10
135 x 8
165 x 4
185 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 2
245 x 1
265 x 1
280 x 1
 I was able to get 2 reps with 265 last time. The plan today though was just 1 rep but I don't think I could have got 2  anyway. I don't know if I was a little out of the groove on that rep or what but it felt almost like a 1RM. SO at this point I'm thinking no way am I going to get 280 so I decided to try 275 again, but as I sat there with 275 on the bar I said, shit it's only 5 lbs more...1 measly 2 1/2lb plate on each side, so I put 5 more lbs on, got a spotter and nailed it. It actually felt easier than the 265 rep, and on second thought I probably should have skipped 265 and gone straight to 280 or 285 anyway.

Incline dumbbell press
60lb DB's  x 12
80lb DB's  x 9
80lb DB's x 9

That's all I did today because I had to get my wife to an appointment and I spent too much time BS'ing with my spotter after my lift, who as it turns out was a competitive power lifter back in his youth. He's 70 yrs old now and still looks real good.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 1, 2021)

Forgot, I did a set of 225 x 7 after the 280 and 3 sets of BW pull ups in between bench warmups 1 x 10, 1 x 8 and 1 x 6.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 1, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Forgot, I did a set of 225 x 7 after the 280 and 3 sets of BW pull ups in between bench warmups 1 x 10, 1 x 8 and 1 x 6.


Bout theRe


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 1, 2021)

Bench press is one of my weakest lifts. 

Would be happy if I could make it to 200.

You already put me to shame!

Good luck hitting 300, you're getting close.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks! I've got a feeling these next 20lbs are going to be way harder than the last 20lbs though :^ /


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 1, 2021)

I’m only 38 and my days of maxing out are over with. I’d just take the calculators word for it 🤣


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 2, 2021)

Today was supposed to be a back/arms day but instead I did a little extra chest/shoulders today since I had to cut yesterday short.
Flat bench DB press
45's x 10
65's x 10
90's x 10
90's x 8

Flat bench DB flys
45's x 12 x 2 sets

Seated DB press
55's x 10 x 3 sets

Lateral DB raises

5 sets of 12-20 going from 20lb DB's to 30 lb DB's to 25lb DB's


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 2, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Today was supposed to be a back/arms day but instead I did a little extra chest/shoulders today since I had to cut yesterday short.
> Flat bench DB press
> 45's x 10
> 65's x 10
> ...


U foRgot 300 lb bench. Lol


----------



## Spear (Oct 2, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Here I am with a little bit of a pump. If you click on the photo you get a better shot.
> 
> View attachment 13760


Lookin dang good! Delts are poppin


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 2, 2021)

Spear said:


> Lookin dang good! Delts are poppin


Thanks man! Yeah, I work the crap out of them because they were always a neglected body part. Sometimes hit em 4 times a week, at least the sides and rears. And a little help from Mr T ;^ )


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 5, 2021)

10/4/21

Bench
85 x 10
135 x 10
165 x 6
185 x 4
205 x 2
245 x 5
250 x 4
250 x 3
255 x 2

Incline DB press
40's x 12
70's x 12
70's x 10

Flat bench DB flys
45's x 12 x 2


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm not going to post any of my non-chest w/o's as a rule but thought I'd post one of my shoulder w/o's in case anyone's interested in what else is part of my routine.

Seated DB press
45's x 10
60's x 9
60's x 8
50's x 12
I'll sometimes substitute barbell presses and work up to a set of 3 with 135.

Incline DB rows
60's x 10 x 3 sets
60's x 12 x 1 set

Lateral DB raises - I sometimes start with these and hit them a lot harder but the last 3 sets of  DB presses were all out and kicked my butt.
20's x 15
30's x 10
25's x 12
20's x 15


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 7, 2021)

10/6
Back
BW pullups
2 x 10
1 x 8
2 x 6
1 x 8 wide grip
Bent over barbell  rows
135 x 10
155 x 10 x 2
155 x 9

Biceps
EZ Curl Bar
50 x 10
70 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 6
70 x 8
DB curls
50 x 3 (just screwing around to see if I could do it)
35 x 10
Hammer curls super set with seated DB curls
40 x 8
25 x 8
Preacher curls w/ EZ bar
70 x 10
To finish I did drop down sets of hammer curls 25lb to 20lb as many as I can
then cable curls at 37.5lbs as many as I can.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 7, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> 10/6
> Back
> BW pullups
> 2 x 10
> ...


Post bicep pic. Pump it up


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 7, 2021)

They're not huge, cold my right arm is a tad over 16", left a little under, but for 5'9" and not a large frame not bad I guess...next w/o I'll try to get a pic.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 8, 2021)

10/7/21

I normally would have taken 3 days rest between chest w/o's this time but once I got to the gym I felt real good and decided to do it on just 2 days rest again.
Bench
85 x 10
135 x 10
165 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 7
250 x 2 - really disappointed here
250 x 5 - stoked!

Now you might be wondering why just 2 at 250 followed by 5? The deal is my arm length is kinda in between the #9 and #10 support slots. I like to slide out on the bench a bit so I don't hit the supports on the way up, which totally messes up the set, and if I use the 9 slot, which is what most people use, my arms are just a little too short to re-rack the bar if I don't get complete lockout so I've been using the 10 slots. The problem there is that they are a good 4 inches lower and when I get a real heavy weight on there it uses up a lot of triceps power just lifting the bar off. In fact, I failed to even un-rack 250 the first try, so by the time I did I had lost quite a bit of push. I took a good long rest and got a spotter for a lift off the 2nd time and I was pretty amazed when I got 5, and they weren't that hard even. That's a modern day PR for me, like best in the past 23 yrs or thereabouts so I was pretty stoked (do they still even say that?)

OH barbell press
just kinda messing around here as my front delts were pretty spent
45 x 10
65 x 8
85 x 6
115 x 4
135 x 1

DB lateral raises
20's x 20
30's x 10 followed immediately by 17.5's x 8
25's x 10
20's x 15

rear delt bentover DB raises
30 x 15 x 2

Pretty close to attempting 290 , maybe w/o after next.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice work gramps! The numbers in your name make sense now lol Solid physique for a dinosaur 😅 I'll be lucky to get out of bed at that age let alone be trying to press 300lbs over my face. 

Keep hittin it hard!


----------



## Yano (Oct 8, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> 10/7/21
> 
> I normally would have taken 3 days rest between chest w/o's this time but once I got to the gym I felt real good and decided to do it on just 2 days rest again.
> Bench
> ...


In the language of our generation ,,, Groovy man !! Thats far out.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 10, 2021)

Awesome work man. 300 is in sight!


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 10, 2021)

That’s impressive !! I recently started working out ( been at it 2 months now) after a back injury and a 20 year hiatus. I will be 50 in December and decided it is time to do something or it’s only gonna get worse !!  Your story is awesome !


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow....20 yrs...that's a long hiatus! I worked out religiously from ages 25 - 46 but got burned out and quit for about 6 yrs. Then worked out sporadically for the next 6-7 yrs before quitting again for 7 yrs. I started back up 3 yrs ago at age 65 totally out of shape, could only bench 135 4 or 5 times, couldn't even do 1 BW pullup. I've worked my butt off these last 3 yrs and now I'm closing in on a 300 lb bench and can do pullups all day long. Of course the last 1 1/2 yrs I've had a little "help" for the first time in my life but still it takes very hard work. The nice thing is that it's always easier gaining both muscle and strength if you've had it in the past. Obviously I couldn't have done this starting out at age 65. But at 50 you've got a lot of lifting left. You'll be amazed at what you can do if you keep it up and work your butt off.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 10, 2021)

Yes , it was a long break . When I was in my late 20s and working out ( I’m 5’10”) my weight at peak was 315 lbs . And my max was bench was 525. Squats were a bit over 600. So over the years me weight has fluctuated . I’m sitting at about 230 now, I havnt maxed , not to concerned with it. But I do sets of 225 x10, this last week sets of 6 with 255. (No smith machine or spotter at my gym) so I have to make sure whatever weight I put on the bar, I can do or I’m in trouble !! 😝


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 10, 2021)

Also so much has changed in the “game” it’s amazing . There’s is so much mire science and info that really didn’t exsist 20 years ago , no smart phones and the World Wide Web wasn’t that big yet , thete was no google ! I mean I had to look up what PEDS and SARMS are. And a lot of other stuff !! Lol . But like I said a back injury came along, wife, kids and a job in a crappy off shift !  When I started at the gym 2 months ago, I couldn’t get off the bench after just doing a warm up set (back) , but it has really progressed well . So I’m definitely on the right track !! But at 68 years young  my freind , now that is truly inspiring. Looking forward to reading your updates , please keep them coming !!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 10, 2021)

Well you're way farther along than I imagined. Damn good for just 2 months back.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 11, 2021)

Thanks dragon ! I’ve surprised myself . Keep the updates coming . looking forward to hearing about your progress , it’s inspiring!!


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 11, 2021)

I may attempt 290 today. I'm going to play it by ear. Still 6 hrs away so right now I'm enjoying some Black Knight Artisan blend from Fresh Roasted Coffee ;^ )


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I may attempt 290 today. I'm going to play it by ear. Still 6 hrs away so right now I'm enjoying some Black Knight Artisan blend from Fresh Roasted Coffee ;^ )


300 300 300


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 11, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> 300 300 300


Well if 290 goes up easily enough, which I highly doubt,  I _might_ consider adding 10lbs. I'm taking my phone in and will try to get someone to video either attempt.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 11, 2021)

Tear it up !!


----------



## PZT (Oct 11, 2021)

good luck brother


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 12, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Well if 290 goes up easily enough, which I highly doubt,  I _might_ consider adding 10lbs. I'm taking my phone in and will try to get someone to video either attempt.


Waiting on an update


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 12, 2021)

Well I just wasn't feeling it tonight. I actually would have had a better shot last workout. I usually alternate 2 days off then 3 on all my body part w/o's except for shoulders where I work them sometimes 3 or 4 times a week from different angles. For some reason I seem to 'feel it' more often after just 2 days rest.  This seems to apply to both bench press and pull ups. This happened to be a 3 day rest. Oh well.

Bench
I knew during my warm ups this wasn't the night so I just said screw it.
85 x 10
135 x 8
165 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 5
250 x 4
270 x 1
275 x 1 
225 x 7

Flat bench flys
30's x 12
45's x 12
45's x 10

Seated DB press - decided to take it easy tonight
40's x 20
40's x 15
40's x 12

Then just 3 sets of 15-20 rear delt cable crossovers and a set of bent over cable laterals.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 12, 2021)

Putting in the work , thats what it takes !


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2021)

Ever considered doing less volume on the warm ups when going for a max?  Something like:
bar x 30
95 x 10
135 x 3
185 x 1
225 x 1
260 x 1
290 x 1

just a thought. If the goal is a true max don’t waste all that energy on warm ups. Get to it.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Ever considered doing less volume on the warm ups when going for a max?  Something like:
> bar x 30
> 95 x 10
> 135 x 3
> ...


I been thinking the same thing.


----------



## Yano (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Ever considered doing less volume on the warm ups when going for a max?  Something like:
> bar x 30
> 95 x 10
> 135 x 3
> ...


Thats what I do when I get horny to try a PR , warm up with some thing real light just the bar or a couple of nickels , then work single or just doubles up to where I wanna try the PR. If I try to work sets up to it , my hip gets hooked on phonics and I end up Phucked.


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

135 x 7.
185 x 2.
235 x 1.
275 x 1.
300


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2021)

Yano said:


> Thats what I do when I get horny to try a PR , warm up with some thing real light just the bar or a couple of nickels , then work single or just doubles up to where I wanna try the PR. If I try to work sets up to it , my hip gets hooked on phonics and I end up Phucked.


Love me some hooked on phonics.  Lol.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Ever considered doing less volume on the warm ups when going for a max?  Something like:
> bar x 30
> 95 x 10
> 135 x 3
> ...


Yeah you're probably right, although my old-ass body just seems to need the extra warm up plus my muscles need the 'feel' the weight getting heavier and heavier in order to recruit the most muscle fibers. If I went too light and then jumped from 225 x 1 to something like 280-290 I just don't think I'd be ready for the shock. Actually all of my warm ups really aren't that taxing, or at least it doesn't seem like it, until I get to 225. But I could probably tone it down a bit.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 12, 2021)

If you do need additional warm up then I would spend it with the much lighter weights.  If you need to do 2-3 sets with the empty bar then do it.  Maybe 2 sets with 95 as well.  If you need to take smaller jumps on the way up that's fine too.  Once you hit 225 you could go like this:

225 x 1
240 x 1
255 x 1
270 x 1
285 x 1
300 x 1

For me personally that is too many lifts and the jumps are too small but it might work really well for you.  As you get accustomed to maxing out you will be able to handle fewer lifts with larger jumps in weight.


----------



## PZT (Oct 12, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> If you do need additional warm up then I would spend it with the much lighter weights.  If you need to do 2-3 sets with the empty bar then do it.  Maybe 2 sets with 95 as well.  If you need to take smaller jumps on the way up that's fine too.  Once you hit 225 you could go like this:
> 
> 225 x 1
> 240 x 1
> ...


too few people do not understand proper warm ups to prime the systems


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 12, 2021)

PZT said:


> too few people do not understand proper warm ups to prime the systems


Depends on individual Stamina too


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 13, 2021)

Nice work.

I definitely agree with what @Trendkill is saying about ramping up for a pr. I have to do some light face pull/tricep push down super sets to warm up my shoulders and elbows before I do any type of push movement. It seems to help me, just a thought.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 15, 2021)

10/14
I alternate 2 days off, then 3 for  chest workouts and this was my 2 day rest. Chest was still sore from last workout where I did some pretty extreme stretching on my flat bench flys with the 45lb DB's and I almost waited one more day. Anyway decided to take it real easy and my left shoulder still started barking at me pretty bad regardless.
Bench
95 x 12 (I've been saying 85 this whole thread when I meant 95)
135 x 10
165 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 6
225 x 7 x 2 sets

Incline barbell press - I usually do DB inclines but all the benches were taken and I took it real easy on these as I probably haven't done them for 2 years
95 x 10
115 x 9 x 2 sets

Lower chest cable flys, standing starting with the handles shoulder height and finishing at the sternum.
3 x 12-15 with 22.5lb's each side


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 16, 2021)

Just noticed I am now "E-Light".  How'd that happen?
Reminds me of a movie quote...lol.
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/21f7536e-411f-47d2-a4a4-6acbf1da399b


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 19, 2021)

10/18

Felt kinda weak today so decided to just do reps. I came off my cycle about 17 days ago and I might have to put this 300 pipe dream off for a while. Maybe this was just a bad day so I'll play it by ear. My muscle tone was off too after looking good yesterday on my day off and my pump was a little off too. No idea what caused that.
Bench Press
95 x 12
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 7
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5
before I started doing higher weight/lower reps I was hitting 9 reps my first set at 225 so hopefully I get that back soon.

Incline barbell press
Did these for the first time in a couple years last chest work out and was able to go a lot higher this time. 
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 8

Lateral DB raises
17.5's x 15
25's x 12
immediately went to Seated DB presses
50 x 10
50 x 10
back to Lateral DB raises
25's x 12
30's x 10
25's x 10

Front DB raise
17.5's x 12
20's x 10

Cable lateral raises - real light just for a finish pump
10lb x 15 x 2 sets each side


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

Using a one rep max calculator...

300 lbs x 1
275 lbs x 4
250 lbs x 7
225 lbs x 10
200 lbs x 15
180 lbs x 20
150 lbs x 30









						One Rep Max Calculator - Strength Level
					

Calculate your one-rep max (1RM) for any lift. Your one-rep max is the max weight you can lift for a single repetition for a given exercise.




					strengthlevel.com


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Using a one rep max calculator...
> 
> 300 lbs x 1
> 275 lbs x 4
> ...


That one's a lot more conservative than most of them out there but also much more accurate IMO. I remember the first time I spotted my now gym buddy and he did 275 x 2 and failed on 300. I told him then once he can get to 3-4 with 275 he should be able to lift 300. 
I couldn't even do 275 twice. I did 265 x 2 a while back and 250 x 5 but I'm no where near being able to lift 275 3-4 times :^ /


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> That one's a lot more conservative than most of them out there but also much more accurate IMO. I remember the first time I spotted my now gym buddy and he did 275 x 2 and failed on 300. I told him then once he can get to 3-4 with 275 he should be able to lift 300.
> I couldn't even do 275 twice. I did 265 x 2 a while back and 250 x 5 but I'm no where near being able to lift 275 3-4 times :^ /


If it were me and I had the ability to bench what you do and had the goal of 300. I would probably warm up with a few push ups. Then I would make my first set a weight that I already know I can lift and keep trying to increase the reps with that weight every week until reaching the goal. Once my body adapted I would go up to the next weight and repeat the process. I would probably start at 200 or 225 and try to get that many reps first. 

Obviously I would do some other sets with whatever other weights too, but always afterward. You can always go back to ramping up later.

That's probably the process I will do when I am ready to try for 200! It's what I have done in the past with other lifts to trick my body into overcoming plateaus.

I know you can do it!


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 19, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> If it were me and I had the ability to bench what you do and had the goal of 300. I would probably warm up with a few push ups. Then I would make my first set a weight that I already know I can lift and keep trying to increase the reps with that weight every week until reaching the goal. Once my body adapted I would go up to the next weight and repeat the process. I would probably start at 200 or 225 and try to get that many reps first.


I've been thinking of going back to lighter weights and higher reps just for a change up. I know I can do 185 x 15 and I was doing 205 x 12 before I started this endeavor, and I was close to 225 x 10. All of those weights/reps look pretty accurate except the 250 x 7. I'm not sure 225 x 10 equates to 250 x 7, that's quite a jump. I would say 250 x 4-5 is more realistic.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 19, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> I've been thinking of going back to lighter weights and higher reps just for a change up. I know I can do 185 x 15 and I was doing 205 x 12 before I started this endeavor, and I was close to 225 x 10. All of those weights/reps look pretty accurate except the 250 x 7. I'm not sure 225 x 10 equates to 250 x 7, that's quite a jump. I would say 250 x 4-5 is more realistic.


Well probably not 100% accurate for everyone with every lift. I know that when I have reached my number of reps and immediately tried to go up in weight the next workout that I have sometimes not been ready. 

When I succeed at the number of reps and let my body get really comfortable and used to it for a few weeks, and then move up, then I have much better success.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 22, 2021)

10/21
Still a little sore from my 10/18 workout so wasn't sure how it would go on 2 days rest.
Bench Press
warmups
95 x 12
135 x 8
185 x 6
205 x 4
working sets
225 x 8
245 x 2
245 x 5

The first set at 245 I didn't have a spotter and was too far back and hit the rack on my way up which screwed up my timing, plus I was out of my groove so only got 1 more rep. Second set I got a spotter and got in my groove on the 1st rep. Pretty happy as that was a good, strong set.

Incline barbell press
135 x 8
155 x 8
155 x 6 - wider grip
155 x 8

Standing cable flys
27.5lbs each side x 20
27.5 x 15

Pec deck flys
150 x 15

This turned out to be a really good chest work out.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 23, 2021)

Just under 3 months of going to the gym after 20 yrs off .  It takes us more time being older, but if we put the work in the payoff is there !!


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bigdaddyjak said:


> Just under 3 months of going to the gym after 20 yrs off .  It takes us more time being older, but if we put the work in the payoff is there !!


Good ole muscle memory ;^ )


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> I was asking mainly because benching is what always tears up my shoulders, especially benching heavy. I've been reduced to doing sets of 20 with 135 most days. Maybe I'll add some deca as well.


Bad answer. You need to address what is causing pain.


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Bad answer. You need to address what is causing pain.


Agreed. Apparently it's flat bench. Taking advice from @Oldbastard, I stopped doing that one lift last week and my shoulders are already feeling better. Going to stick with inclined press for a while at least.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Agreed. Apparently it's flat bench. Taking advice from @Oldbastard, I stopped doing that one lift last week and my shoulders are already feeling better. Going to stick with inclined press for a while at least.


I feel your pain with the shoulders. And I also understand that we need to get to the real issue . On the other side, (personally) at this point of just getting back into a routine after such a long time off. I don’t think that I’m willing to have to under go any kind of surgery any time soon , if that is what’s needed !  Find a way to work it , that is acceptable and hopefully it will improve. Until it won’t !


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 24, 2021)

Cortisone injections directly into the shoulder joint are the only thing that keep me going :^ /


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 24, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Cortisone injections directly into the shoulder joint are the only thing that keep me going :^ /


That’s one of the first things I thought about dragon ! This getting old hurts , lol


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 24, 2021)

The orthopedist I see for my shoulders is in his early 60's and is a lifter also. I tell him my only goal is to just keep on lifting as long as I can. He can relate so he's been very liberal with the shots as long as I keep them 12 weeks apart but he has given them to me at 6 weeks a couple times earlier on.


----------



## Bigdaddyjak (Oct 24, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> The orthopedist I see for my shoulders is in his early 60's and is a lifter also. I tell him my only goal is to just keep on lifting as long as I can. He can relate so he's been very liberal with the shots as long as I keep them 12 weeks apart but he has given them to me at 6 weeks a couple times earlier on.


I intended to stick with test e, and EQ. But decided to switch from Eq to deca , with hopes that it will ease some of it . Time will tell , I guess .


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 26, 2021)

10/25

I seem to be alternating good and bad chest workouts. 10/18 workout I thought I'd have to put things on hold for a while, then last workout that last strong set of 245 x 5 kinda made me think I still had a chance then today on 3 days rest I felt weak and my shoulders ached and didn't ease up like they normally do.

Bench press
95 x 12
135 x 8
165 x6
195 x 4
225 x 7
225 x 6
225 x 4 - slow with a pause.

Shoulders ached so decided no incline press today.

Flat bench DB flys
started real easy and worked up and felt real good last 2 sets
25's x 15
30's x 15
40's x 12
50's x 10 super set with
Flat bench DB bench press
60's x 11

Low chest cable flys
32.5lbs each side x 15 x 12 x 12

Just an observation. Prior to my last cycle my shoulders ached all the time. Not the joint but muscles and tendons. After warmups it would ease up and I could do shoulders but then they'd start aching again the next day. A couple weeks after starting Deca at 500mg/wk the pain went totally away for the entire cycle. I literally could do shoulders every workout and they felt great the whole time. Now a little over 4 weeks post-cycle they are back to aching again. It seems to be mostly side and rear delts and I think I'm going to stop doing any type of delt isolation exercise for a couple weeks and see how it goes.
And a total de-load for a few weeks is probably more what I need. I'll play it by ear.


----------



## dragon1952 (Oct 30, 2021)

10/29
There's liable to be some pretty boring bench workouts here for a while until my shoulders get right. Took it easy today and just got some reps in.

Bench press
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 8
205 x 7

Incline barbell press
135 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8

Flat bench DB flys
25 x 15
35 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 9

Low chest cable flys
22.5 each side x 15
27.5  x 15
27.5 x 12

Front DB raise
15's x 20

Also did a couple sets of light DB  lateral raises just to get some blood flowing into my delts.
12.5's x 30
12.5's x 20


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 2, 2021)

11/1
Another 'boring' workout. Still taking it somewhat easy until my chronic shoulder muscle soreness subsides.
Bench press
95 x 10
135 x 8
175 x 4
205 x 11
205 x 9
205 x 8 - last chest w/o on 10/29 I did 10, 8 and 7 so a little improvement already. I was up to 12 before I started bigger weights/lower reps and I'd like to get to 15 on that 1st set.

Incline BB press
135 x 8
155 x 8
165 x 6
165 x 6 - This was only about my 5th w/o using this exercise after a long absence from my routine and I'm making headway. Short term goal is to get to 185 for the sets of 6.

Pec dec flys
150 x 15
150 x 12


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 5, 2021)

11/4 - still taking it easy. Shoulders felt way better today, probably because I added some Deca back in.
Bench press
135 x 8
135 x 8
175 x 5
205 x 10
205 x 9
205 x 8 - The sets of 205 were close to what I did 2 days ago rep-wise but I did these with a slightly wider grip and brought the bar farther up on my chest. Good, slow strict reps and it felt good.

Flat bench DB flys
25 x 12
40 x 12
50 x 11
50 x 11

Incline DB rows
50 x 15
50 x 12
50 x 12
50 x 12

DB front raise
17.5's x 15
20's x 12
20's x 10
15's x 15

Low-chest cable flys
37.5 each side x 12 x 2


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 5, 2021)

I use to get pretty bad shoulder pain from benching. I figured out it was simply from unracking the weight. That’s a bad angle being slightly behind the shoulders in the rack. So either get a lift-off from a spotter or simply allow your butt to rise about 4” off the bench while you’re unracking. That makes it a different angle for the shoulder and takes a lot of the stress off the joint. That was a simple fix. 

Form related issues:
You also want to pull your shoulders back (pinching the bench with your shoulder blades) to limit interior rotation of the shoulder. While you’re pressing, try to stretch the barbell apart, which will also limit interior rotation of your shoulders. 

Your grip on the bar may be too wide. 

Your elbows may be flaring out too wide. Grabbing a slingshot would be helpful for feeling the movement of the elbows being tighter to the body when pressing. 

Consider getting a video from the front view while you’re doing your bench. You could trouble-shoot it yourself. 

Lastly… Swede Burns gets it right. Easy to follow:


----------



## Hooba (Nov 5, 2021)

When I plateaued I got myself a slingshot and that helped me greatly plus it helped me with my form.  The wider you go the more strain is on your shoulders but you'll have more power out wide.   I always alternate my grip on heavy days so I'm not putting so much strain in one area.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 5, 2021)

Actually my current shoulder pain isn't from benching.... I don't think anyway. It's more deep muscle soreness from overuse I think, and not from one specific lift. I believe the Deca from my last cycle masked the soreness and when I went off-cycle the pain manifested itself. It's the kind of soreness you get the day after a killer shoulder workout which doesn't go away. I was really hitting my shoulders hard on-cycle because they always felt recovered.
The heavy benching I'm sure contributed to it, but it's not the typical soreness from benching most people get. I believe my bench form to be pretty good. Maybe I'll take some vids and get some feedback.
BTW, I use the slightly wider grip for lighter weights when I want to really work the chest as opposed to seeing how many reps I can get with a heavy weight.


----------



## Hooba (Nov 5, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Actually my current shoulder pain isn't from benching.... I don't think anyway. It's more deep muscle soreness from overuse I think, and not from one specific lift. I believe the Deca from my last cycle masked the soreness and when I went off-cycle the pain manifested itself. It's the kind of soreness you get the day after a killer shoulder workout which doesn't go away. I was really hitting my shoulders hard on-cycle because they always felt recovered.
> The heavy benching I'm sure contributed to it, but it's not the typical soreness from benching most people get. I believe my bench form to be pretty good. Maybe I'll take some vids and get some feedback.
> BTW, I use the slightly wider grip for lighter weights when I want to really work the chest as opposed to seeing how many reps I can get with a heavy weight.


Have you tried BPC157 for the area you are having issues with?  I used it on my front delt the one time because I was over training it and it had me back in shape in about a week it seemed, maybe a touch longer.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I use to get pretty bad shoulder pain from benching. I figured out it was simply from unracking the weight. That’s a bad angle being slightly behind the shoulders in the rack. So either get a lift-off from a spotter or simply allow your butt to rise about 4” off the bench while you’re unracking. That makes it a different angle for the shoulder and takes a lot of the stress off the joint. That was a simple fix.
> 
> Form related issues:
> You also want to pull your shoulders back (pinching the bench with your shoulder blades) to limit interior rotation of the shoulder. While you’re pressing, try to stretch the barbell apart, which will also limit interior rotation of your shoulders.
> ...


I also put a couple pads on the bench my gym has basically extra pads like what the bench stations have. The one you lay on.  But these are half length. I put two of them stacked one on on other down on the bench elevating my lower torso In such a way it creates a very slight decline. My gym doesn't have decline bench stations i can use my calves are way too big. And the decline is excessive. The way I do it works great.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> simply allow your butt to rise about 4” off the bench while you’re unracking. That makes it a different angle for the shoulder and takes a lot of the stress off the joint. That was a simple fix.



This right here was the golden ticket for me as well. 

Dislocated my left two separate times, once wrestling in highschool, second pole vaulting in college. Shit was never the same and flat bench was the worst at aggravating it. Started lifting my ass and now unracks are smooth as silk with no discomfort at all for the rest of the movement.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 5, 2021)

Hooba said:


> Have you tried BPC157 for the area you are having issues with?  I used it on my front delt the one time because I was over training it and it had me back in shape in about a week it seemed, maybe a touch longer.


It's not a BPC157 type of deal. It's general muscle soreness of the entire medial deltoid of each side and a bit of rear delt on each side....not so much front delt. It's like if you did way too many sets of side and rear laterals and was sore as hell the next day and it never went away. Actually it would probably go away with 10 days completely away from the gym but I'm trying to work around it. And as I mentioned before, when I was on the Deca it was like they never got sore or felt like they needed a day off so I kept blasting them...sometimes side and rear lateral raises 4 x a week. They basically just need rest I think which is why I'm taking a break from really heavy weights.


----------



## Yano (Nov 5, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I use to get pretty bad shoulder pain from benching. I figured out it was simply from unracking the weight. That’s a bad angle being slightly behind the shoulders in the rack. So either get a lift-off from a spotter or simply allow your butt to rise about 4” off the bench while you’re unracking. That makes it a different angle for the shoulder and takes a lot of the stress off the joint. That was a simple fix.
> 
> Form related issues:
> You also want to pull your shoulders back (pinching the bench with your shoulder blades) to limit interior rotation of the shoulder. While you’re pressing, try to stretch the barbell apart, which will also limit interior rotation of your shoulders.
> ...


Swede's a fucking beast , guy breaks his back benching and comes back like a monster.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 9, 2021)

11/8
3 days rest for chest after taking the weekend off. I actually felt better yesterday so I was               a little disappointed because I figured I'd feel even better today :^ /
Felt good on warmups but the strength was no improvement over last time.
Bench press
95 x 15
135 x 8
175 x 6
205 x 10 - this was an all-out set and no improvement over set 1 last time so I decided to pass on more sets of 205
225 x 6
225 x 5
225 x 5
135 x 15 - these last 2 sets were pause and explode
135 x 12

Flat bench flys
35's  x 12
45's x 12
55's x 9
55's x 7 - the 55's were probably a little heavy for this exercise but I just wanted to see what they felt like. They actually felt real good I just gave out sooner.

OH barbell press - haven't done these in a while so my strength is down
65 x 8
85 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 6


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 13, 2021)

With the quest for 300 on hold for now just logging my chest/front delt workouts.

11/12
Bench press - went light today
95 x 15
135 x 10
165 x 4
185 x 15
185 x 12
185 x 10 - I've been trying to get back to 12 reps @ 205 but haven't had much progress so I thought I'd see what I could do with 185 today. Pretty happy with the 15. Got a nice pump.

Flat bench flys
35's x 10
45's x 10 x 3

Life Fitness seated shoulder press, hammer grip - rarely do these but thought I'd just try them for a change
70 x 10
90 x 8 x 4

Front DB raise
15's x 15
17.5's x 12

That's it. Hopefully something more exciting next time.


----------



## Spear (Nov 13, 2021)

Getting that pump is nice. Really motivates you while you’re lifting, keeping up the tempo and reps to keep it going.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 17, 2021)

11/16

Bench Press
95 x 15
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 15 - the 15th was just a rch easier than last time
205 x 11 - one more rep than last time.
wasn't going to go higher than 205 today but those last 2 sets went really good so I thought I'd see what I could do even though the 185 and 205 sets were all out.
225 x 6
245 x 2 - probably could have eeked out a 3rd
245 x 3 - got a spotter on this set for a lift off which saved some energy for a 3rd rep

Incline Barbell Press
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 6
185 x 4

Kneeling cable flys
32.5 each side x 12 x 3

Kettle bell shrugs
53's x 20 x 2

Front DB raise
12.5 x 15
20's x 10
25's x 10

Not a bad workout considering my shoulders ached going in and with a pretty nasty right forearm issue. Took my shoulders forever for the aching to numb and the forearm issue seems to be worse on the lighter weight for some reason and mainly bothers me on the bench pressing and front raises.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 17, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


Hmmm ...... (he thinks thoughtfully)


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 17, 2021)

Amazon has a knock-off brand of those for just $16 and they have great reviews but the sizing chart is ridiculous. It lists bicep size and weight but the bicep sizes are tiny in relation to the weights. When converted to cm my bicep is 40cm which corresponds to an XXXL but my weight is only 85kg which corresponds to a XL, possibly a L.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 17, 2021)

dragon1952 said:


> Amazon has a knock-off brand of those for just $16 and they have great reviews but the sizing chart is ridiculous. It lists bicep size and weight but the bicep sizes are tiny in relation to the weights. When converted to cm my bicep is 40cm which corresponds to an XXXL but my weight is only 85kg which corresponds to a XL, possibly a L.
> 
> View attachment 15303











						Buy The Sling Shot® To Increase Your Bench Press
					

Shop Sling Shot® powerlifting gear and bench press in the Mark Bell original shop. The Sling Shot® allows you to overload the bench press movement with extra weight, while correcting your form to increase your bench press.




					markbellslingshot.com
				




I have Strong Knee Sleeves from the same website that were recommended to me and they are incredible. Really helped. Still want to get elbow sleeves.


----------



## dragon1952 (Nov 20, 2021)

11/19

Bench press
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 15
210 x 8
210 x 5
210 x 4
210 x 4
w/ 3 sec pause
210 x 2 
210 x 2

Flat bench flys
30 x 12
40 x 12
40 x 11

Standing rear delt cable crossovers - starting at head high and pulling down to waist high
17.5 each side x 12-15 x 3


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 20, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Buy The Sling Shot® To Increase Your Bench Press
> 
> 
> Shop Sling Shot® powerlifting gear and bench press in the Mark Bell original shop. The Sling Shot® allows you to overload the bench press movement with extra weight, while correcting your form to increase your bench press.
> ...



Csnt go wrong with elbow sleeves on bench.
Made better progress ince i sleeved up for all bench sessions.
Sure, it adds a fee lbs to your bench and you wint be able to count on them for a Raw meet, but its worth it 100% IMHO
Same reason I occasionally wrap knees instead of sleeve, good for the CNS to max a weight that you cant actually lift on occasion


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Nov 20, 2021)

I just got 350lbs for a PR. It felt heavy as fuck but everyone said it was smooth. I started doing alot of heavier bottom pause reps and its helped a ton.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 3, 2021)

So this constant aching I've had in both shoulders for a couple months turned out to be joint pain, not muscle pain like I thought. Doc thinks the weather change could have had an affect but I'm sure the heavy benching this past cycle contributed greatly and the Deca I was on likely masked the issue.
Anyway, I went to see him on Monday 11/30 and got a shot in both shoulder joints. Felt better immediately but I've decided to do what I should have done a long time ago and that's discontinue barbell benching, at least for a while. Last two workouts I've only done dumbbells and cables. Gonna cease any OH pressing too.
Really the only reason I've been benching is ego related. I think once you get to a certain stage of chest development there are way better exercises you can use that don't have the potential to fuck up your shoulders.
So I'll be satisfied to know I got to 280 lbs at nearly 69 yrs of age and just 185 lbs of body weight and probably could have got within a few lbs of 300 had I pushed the cycle and training out a couple more months. It's really tough because I've always looked forward to bench days but like I said it was mostly ego trying to see how much I could lift and trying to show up the weaker guys.
So I appreciate all the support. This place is so great in that regard so thank you all very much.


----------

